# All clean after his bath



## Dan Glennon (Mar 4, 2014)

Love giving Bruno a bath he goes all fluffy again lol 



















Cheeky boy


----------



## Jeff Stark (May 16, 2014)

So Fluffy.... !:thumbsup:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_gorgeous, is he a whippet beddy cross, how old is he._


----------



## Dan Glennon (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey I noticed you replied on my other thread as well  I'm not actually sure what he is


----------



## CalmPackLeader (May 26, 2014)

what breed is that?


----------



## Dan Glennon (Mar 4, 2014)

I think he's definitely bedlington but whether he's whippet or lurcher is anyone's guess lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_yes deff got some beddy in him, We have a beddy / whippet , we also have a beddy and you can see your boy looks similar to mine. He looks taller than ours, abit like one of our beddy / greyhounds, he is the same colouring of our beddy / greyhounds to.. _


----------



## CKins (Oct 14, 2011)

How tall is he?

Lovely fluffy lad


----------



## Dan Glennon (Mar 4, 2014)

Hes no more than a foot tall, have you got a picture of your dog?


----------

